# Schwinn Stingray Mini Scrambler - what should i do with this?



## pizz (Dec 1, 2014)

Got my old Scrambler from my grandma's barn. its pretty rusty. seat is in good condition. it's pretty dirty right now, need to clean it up to figure out whats rust and whats dirt. Just wondering what i should do to save it. And if you can tell me the year that would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 1, 2014)

That's great that you are saving your old bike. from the pictures it looks like the rust has eaten away at almost all of the chrome and the paint looks mostly gone to but if its not just clean the paint up. Depending on your budget, I would definitely redo all the chrome if its is gone and not salvageable, and possibly repaint depending on condition. However, I would leave the seat and chain guard alone as they look in great shape.


----------



## pizz (Dec 1, 2014)

sfhschwinn said:


> That's great that you are saving your old bike. from the pictures it looks like the rust has eaten away at almost all of the chrome and the paint looks mostly gone to but if its not just clean the paint up. Depending on your budget, I would definitely redo all the chrome if its is gone and not salvageable, and possibly repaint depending on condition. However, I would leave the seat and chain guard alone as they look in great shape.




THANKS for your response sfhschwinn! theres not that much chrome on it, just the cranks and the seat holder. think the fender and handlebars were black. Oh and my wheels are fried!
 here's a pic i found on the net.
 i know that seat and grips arnt original.




I'll clean mine up and take another pic.


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 1, 2014)

1976. #000 steel wool and spit will clean up what's left of the chrome. The hoops might come back decently. The headset cups are likely best just replaced. Schwinn used the same cups for all their Chicago-made bikes, so you don't have to find ones from another '76 Mini Scrambler. Decent used vintage ones are common. Tires are going to be a special Schwinn size to fit S-7 rims. 1.75" won't work. 1 3/4" will. Tubes will be standard.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## pizz (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks Geoff! Yea, the tires are gonna be an issue...one of the spokes is broke off and just dangling also..
thanks guys
-John


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 2, 2014)

tires are easy now these are not stamped Schwinn- those tires run $170 each but sometimes $85 if bicyclebones has them on ebay. Here are ones that look original but are cheap and will fit http://www.ebay.com/itm/BICYCLE-TIR...588?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c316f85ac


----------



## freddy (Dec 24, 2014)

do u want to sale it pm me a price


Thanks


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 24, 2014)

pizz said:


> THANKS for your response sfhschwinn! theres not that much chrome on it, just the cranks and the seat holder. think the fender and handlebars were black. Oh and my wheels are fried!
> here's a pic i found on the net.
> i know that seat and grips arnt original.
> View attachment 182690
> ...



  I remember the 'Schwinn' seat as being original


----------



## pizz (Feb 25, 2015)

cleaned up some stuff....cheome is pretty shot on most of it.


----------



## pizz (Feb 25, 2015)

the back side was so ate up from rust i just painted it black


----------



## pizz (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## pizz (Feb 25, 2015)

freddy said:


> do u want to sale it pm me a price
> 
> 
> Thanks




sorry Freddy..dont know why im just seeing this post...
no , not for sale..It was my first bike i got when i was a kid. would like to hold on to it.


----------



## indiana dave (Feb 28, 2015)

That chrome cleaned up nice! Cool that you're restoring your original bike.


----------



## pizz (Mar 2, 2015)

thanks dave ...the rims are pretty shot ...was wondering if i should just paint them black...





Should I  ???

i cant afford to rechrome  stuff..


----------

